# 0.6.7. wrong readout GT440



## interman (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello, I would like to inform about wrong readout of pixel fillrate on GeForce GT440. The GPU-Z seems to miscalculate this value:






It should be the same as texture fillrate, as this card has the same number of ROPs and TMUs.
At least I think so  but also Wikipedia confirms that ROPs=TMUs=24.

I have also a side-question. Does shader clock have any effect or influence to any other value shown in GPU-Z?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155459

shader clock has no effect on any displayed values


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 2, 2013)

interman said:


> It should be the same as texture fillrate, as this card has the same number of ROPs and TMUs.
> At least I think so  but also Wikipedia confirms that ROPs=TMUs=24.



Being in different domains of the GPU, I'm pretty sure that you can't assume that the same number of ROPs and TMUs does mean that the two components do very different things at the same speed. Since that isn't how you calculate fill rate, I'm assuming you probably don't know how it's done, in which case, I'm wondering how do you know that it is wrong?


----------



## interman (Mar 2, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Since that isn't how you calculate fill rate, I'm assuming you probably don't know how it's done, in which case, I'm wondering how do you know that it is wrong?



I'm shocked how far you went in your guessing. I searched through the internet and the results told me that it should be the same. What do you mean by 'speed', when these two values have completely different meaning and units, so it's coincidence these two numbers are to be just the same. So far pixel fillrate value was calculated as a product of ROPs number and gpu clock. wasn't it? The internet tell so.

So that fillrate displayed by GPUZ at now is correct? How can I measure it by myself ?
Besides, various language versions of wikipedia also confirms that pixel fillrate is the same as texture fillrate


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 2, 2013)

check my link


----------

